# Did you know that Microsoft steal up to 20% of your internet connection?



## Funkmeister (Jul 7, 2004)

A nice little tweak for XP. Microsoft reserve 20% of your available bandwidth for their own purposes (suspect for updates and interrogating your machine etc..)

Here's how to get it back:

Click Start-->Run-->"gpedit.msc"

This opens the group policy editor. Then go to Local Computer Policy-->Computer Configuration-->Administrative Templates-->Network-->QOS Packet Scheduler-->Limit Reservable Bandwidth

Double click on Limit Reservable bandwidth. It will say it is not configured, but the truth is under the 'Explain' tab :

"By default, the Packet Scheduler limits the system to 20 percent of the bandwidth of a connection, but you can use this setting to override the default."

So the trick is to ENABLE reservable bandwidth, then set it to ZERO. This will allow the system to reserve nothing, rather than the default 20%.

Have fun.

Best,


----------



## jgjulio (Apr 15, 2004)

I tried to type gpedit.msc as you said. Windows XP said it could not find anything.
Does this apply to specific OS's


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

if you just do a copy and paste like I did, you have NO trouble finding it  INTERESTING!!! Thanks. Liz


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

i can't find it either do i need to run the complete path name? i tried searching for the file name but no joy there either, i'm on xp home as well, just curious as well where did you find that little tit bit out?


----------



## RickFriedman (Jan 1, 2004)

Funkmeister said:


> A nice little tweak for XP. Microsoft reserve 20% of your available bandwidth for their own purposes (suspect for updates and interrogating your machine etc..)
> 
> --snip--
> "By default, the Packet Scheduler limits the system to 20 percent of the bandwidth of a connection, but you can use this setting to override the default."
> ...


Actually, I don't believe this is strictly true. Microsoft has a knowledge base paper about this at http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q316666. The relevant part of it is reproduced below:

"Clarification about the use of QoS in end computers that are running Windows XP
As in Windows 2000, programs can take advantage of QoS through the QoS APIs in Windows XP. One hundred percent of the network bandwidth is available to be shared by all programs unless a program specifically requests priority bandwidth. This "reserved" bandwidth is still available to other programs unless the requesting program is sending data. By default, programs can reserve up to an aggregate bandwidth of 20 percent of the underlying link speed on each interface on an end computer. If the program that reserved the bandwidth is not sending sufficient data to use it, the unused part of the reserved bandwidth is available for other data flows on the same host.

For more information about the QoS Packet Scheduler, see Windows XP Help. Additional information about Windows 2000 QoS is available in the Windows 2000 technical library.
Correction of some incorrect claims about Windows XP QoS support
There have been claims in various published technical articles and newsgroup postings that Windows XP always reserves 20 percent of the available bandwidth for QoS. These claims are incorrect. The information in the "Clarification about QoS in end computers that are Running Windows XP" section correctly describes the behavior of Windows XP systems."

Rick


----------



## Funkmeister (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for that Rick. As I noted, the bandwidth is not ALWAYS held back - it's only if MS want to send updates, snoop etc that the bandwidth is allocated. I like to control my PC and let it have bandwidth when I want it to.  I COULD have been clearer in all honesty.

It's just an interesting tweak, and a tweak only. Not meant to start a huge debate!! lol

Best,


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

so is microsoft snooping my computer with that or not?


----------



## ianscotm (Jul 11, 2004)

they would have got away with it too if it wasn't for you pesky kids...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

o so i should disable it so that microsoft doesnt like hack into me and stuff like that.
SCOOBY DOOBY DOO!!!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

They _sometimes_ reserve bandwidth to do updates and patches, therefore Microsoft is snooping on you? Talk about vodoo logic.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

You can just go to Administrative tools to fix it. I did that years ago on mine.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Just to clarify this, MS isn't snooping on you or taking away your bandwidth. The myth about QOS has been around for years and it's just a bunch of bunk. It just amazes me how things start, and once passed around enough, become fact. It usually starts with someone that refers to Windows as "Windoz" or Microsoft as "Micro****" etc... Clueless people who have no idea what goes into writing software and/or operating systems that need to interface with every imaginable hardware and/or software combination under the sun. It reminds me of one from a few years ago called the "VXD Fix". Microsoft supposedly had excluded certain VXD's from their install disk which was causing everything from internet connection problems to critical stop errors. The "VXD Fix" program was passed around til someone finally debunked it as rubbage. The "VXD Fix" program fixed nothing and in some cases caused more problems. 

Anyway, search at Yahoo or Google for "QOS Microsoft myth" and you can read all about it but it's quite boring reading if you ask me.


----------



## Funkmeister (Jul 7, 2004)

LOL what have I started? 

It's a little-known fact that most websites and software companies do a discrete 'check' when you go to their websites to ensure you're using legit or up to date versions. This is either considered snooping (as it happens without your knowledge) but you probably agreed to it when you clicked 'I Agree' without reading the T's & C's.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

You haven't started anything, I'm actually glad it was brought up. I had totally forgot the issue til I saw it posted here ....

And you're right, if you browse the net you have to expect a little snooping ... It's the extent of it that matters. Most is harmless but some can be fatal. You just need to use common sense and READ before clicking. 

If the box says "Do you want to change your homepage to www. ...", dont click on Yes if you don't want to change your homepage. Common sense if you ask me ... If the box says "Click here to speed up your internet connection .. or fix your computers problems" click NO or click on the "X" to close the box. NO ONE'S going to speed up your internet connection or fix your computer ! It's simple, if you want a faster connection, pay to get more bandwith with cable or DSL, if you want your computer fixed, visit www.techguy.org  A little common sense can go along way ...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

i dont think anyone reads those long license agreements. its like the signs on the highway that says warning bridge may ice in cold weather. well who the hell cares, its just a way the government can say when you complain about injuring urself on a bridge all the gov says is we told u so, you agreed etc etc.

i'm disabling it anyway.


----------



## RickFriedman (Jan 1, 2004)

Funkmeister said:


> Not meant to start a huge debate!! lol


Well, I certainly didn't mean to start one either... certainly not with my very first post! LOL!

Rick


----------



## Cris_Cr0ss (Jan 30, 2004)

thnx i did it n it wrkd


----------



## codecfears (Aug 30, 2004)

Bryan said:


> You just need to use common sense and READ before clicking.
> 
> If the box says "Do you want to change your homepage to www. ...", dont click on Yes if you don't want to change your homepage. Common sense if you ask me ...


*common sense dictates that you cease using Internet Explorer*


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Thanks but IE has worked just fine for me.


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

I always get a kick out of the "Firefox" proponents. No offense intended toward anyone on the board. It just always struck me funny. I suppose the folks at Firefox know everything there is to know about building a browser, and the experts at Microsoft who work on Explorer are just a bunch of overpaid dummies. 

Like Tom Hanks said about Elvis in a movie, "Fifty-million fans can't be wrong."

I think the last I heard Windows has about 50,000,000 users. How many of those do you think use Firefox.

Firefox isn't necessarily safer...it's just the least used. Trust me, if they can break into Explorer; they can break into Firefox...or Opera.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

50,000,000 people using Windows and IE might be the reason that Microsoft is in court for antitrust and price fixing every single year, no? Firefox is undoubtedly safer than IE. Lets count the number of viruses, spyware, security holes, and exploits for IE. Then do the same for Firefox or Opera. I can show you proof of security holes in IE, how about you show me the same for firefox?


----------



## codecfears (Aug 30, 2004)

Bold_Fortune said:


> I think the last I heard Windows has about 50,000,000 users. How many of those do you think use Firefox.


Quite a few more if we could force people to use the browser when they install their operating system.

A much more revealing statement: firefox is the most popuplar *user installed* web browser


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Are you on a crusade? Do you need more converts? What are you trying to win? 

You see, that's what I see everytime I see someone suggest Firefox. It's like a political campaign. You're not neccesarily out to "win". You're out to destroy anyone who disagrees with you. 

I'm perfectly happy using Explorer. 

Give me 20 minutes and I'll break into your Firefox for you. LOL

(I'm kidding.) But don't kid yourself it can't be done.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Sorry but I've been programming for 20 years and it's obvious to me and anyone else with years of programming experience why Firefox is more secure. It's more secure because no one uses it and the hackers don't get any bang for their buck. Why do you supposes their aren't more viruses targeted at Apple's ? Don't really need to answer that do I? Anyway, you guys enjoy discussing it ... I'll just use IE like I've used for years. Never had a virus using IE but I'm looking forward to getting one someday, it would break the boredom.


----------



## codecfears (Aug 30, 2004)

Bold_Fortune said:


> Are you on a crusade?


Yes, that's it. Shhhh don't tell anyone



> What are you trying to win?


You mean I won't win a mug or tshirt for my good deeds? I suppose I'll have to settle for good done well per se.


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

codecfears said:


> Yes, that's it. Shhhh don't tell anyone
> 
> You mean I won't win a mug or tshirt for my good deeds? I suppose I'll have to settle for good done well per se.


How does that saying go? ..."Everybody likes a little...hmmm...but nobody likes a smart one."? LOL

Cheers, codecfears. It's all in good fun...when you let it be.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

:up: To *Bryan*,

The voice of sanity.

And if I can find a site which will oblige with a virus I shall certaintly send him the link to it!


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think the extra safety of alternative browsers is just because of the smaller user base (although thats a big part of it) but also that they don't support active x. Of course, if your familiar with pcs then you will configure the active x settings to be more secure than the default setup, or you will install third party software to stop unwanted installations. Unfortunately, most people don't do this, thats one of the reasons why these forums are full of problems caused by malware.
Having said all that, I don't use Opera because of the extra security, I use it because of the extra features, tabbed browsing, mouse gestures etc, make browsing so much easier. I use Opera at home, and IE at work (have to, no choice) and I find using Opera so much faster and convenient, I actually refrain from browsing at work (even though the connection is faster) because I find it just so tedious.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

AARhus, please let me know if you find a virus infected site. To be perfectly honest with you, I'd love the challenge.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I shall ask Google.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Don't post any links as a reply here, private message me ...


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Bryan said:


> Thanks but IE has worked just fine for me.


Bryan: It's so good to see you offering up a little sanity again.
You have been MISSED!!!


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah you crack me up too Brian. Your humor is great.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Bryan said:


> Don't post any links as a reply here, private message me ...


Oh, err, right, OK Bryan, if you insist... Google was no help, BTW. Not even with an Advanced Search. I shall have to rethink the project.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

It's amazing with all the talk of viruses and doom and gloom, that you can't even find one when you need one.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm really trying, Bryan. I click on everything/anything offered. I have this STRONG feeling that viruses have gone out of vogue. Just not the 'in' thing anymore? I guess you wouldn't settle for a bunch of super nasty scummy/mally stuff would you?


----------



## toopay (Jun 7, 2003)

When I type in gpedit.msc get message file not found.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

> I'm really trying, Bryan. I click on everything/anything offered


LOL, thanks for starting my day with a good laugh ...  Anyway, keep up the good work, I'm sure you'll be infected before you know it.

BTW, Toopay, start a New Thread in the operating systems forums so someone can help you.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

hmm yall i like firefox. In IE went to one site and mcafee said virus detected and cleaned and the same sight in firefox didnt get the virus. wierd. also why u thing new.net and gator and stuff are targeted at ie. all of their toolbars are only for ie. instead firefox use a special toolbar where you can add search engines to it instead of it being a 3rd party app for every little browser helper. my favorite is the dictionary.com link for the toolbar.


----------



## dobhar (Jul 29, 2002)

jgjulio said:


> I tried to type gpedit.msc as you said. Windows XP said it could not find anything. Does this apply to specific OS's


It's for Win2000 Pro/WinXP Pro
--------------------------


toopay said:


> When I type in gpedit.msc get message file not found.


If your running WinXP Home "gpedit.msc" is not available...it's an WinXP Pro thing.
--------------------------


ianscotm said:


> i can't find it either do i need to run the complete path name? i tried searching for the file name but no joy there either, i'm on xp home as well, just curious as well where did you find that little tit bit out?


Not available for WinXP Home


----------

